# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Artistet tane - Foto dhe diskutime.

## Orion_DYRRAHU

Do te ftoja gjithe anetaret e forumit qe ne kete teme te postonin foto dhe te diskutonin rreth artisteve, aktoreve, kengetareve e komikeve tane me te shquar...

_Te jesh artist ne jete eshte gje e bukur,
me vepren tende njerzve u jep jete.
Te t'thone "artist" ndjen veten me te lumtur,
te jesh artist jo jo nuk eshte e lehte.

Artisti frymezimin merr nga jeta,
artisti me gezimin tend jeton.
Tek vepr' e tij merr trajten e verteta,
tek vepr' e tij ti veten e shikon._



Koco Devole.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Mirush Kabashi.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Parashqevi Simaku.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Merita Halili.

----------


## Fiori

Orion me ke kenaqur jo vetem me keto foto por te gjitha imazhet e tjera qe ke hedhur ne forum. 

U shkriva kur pashe Koco Devolen te Pylli i Derrave (besoj), gati ne sulm lol. 

Shume fotografi e bukur e Parashqevi Simakut. Ja kalon nga bukuria 100 here Xhulia Roberts - po ne fakt kjo eshte e kuptueshme, ne vajzat shqiptare keshtu jemi ne pergjithesi  :sarkastik:  

Pershendetje

----------


## Dita

Orion!


Fotografi te bukura. .......Sidomos Koco Devole ne pozicion sulmi.....

Nese mund te gjesh te tjera fotografi te Kocos ne veprim, te lutem t'i vendosesh ne forum se na ka marre malli.

P.Sh. do te propozoja ate ku Koco ka dale me Agron Llakaj nga skeci me gjermanin ne 28 nentor.

Agron LLakaj me automatik ne dore duke i thene: "Ti guxon e tall shokun Shpati...."


Ose ate me Trimin, qe i thoshin pleqte, "Mos shko o trim...." po trimi nuk i degjoi.


Sidoqofte, flm edhe per keto. 


Dita!

----------


## Dita

Duke kerkuar per fotografi te tjera, ndesha ne faqen e Parashqevi Simakut, nga e cila mendoj se ke marre edhe foton qe vendosur ne forum Orion.

Meqe edhe te tjerat ishin jo me te keqija se ajo qe vendosur, po i shtoj si me poshte....
Parashqevia eshte bere per Miss me duket.

----------


## Dita

Tjeter fotografi

----------


## Dita

Edhe nje tjeter!

----------


## Dita

Nje tjeter artist!

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Bleona Qerriti (woow :i habitur!:   :i habitur!:  )

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Alberie Hadergjonaj gjate nje seance fotografimi...  :i habitur!:

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

E mbani mend ate gocen e vogel me syze qe kendonte ne festival ate kengen me Francesk Radin?
Shikojeni tani:

Mariza Ikonomi.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Mariza Ikonomi ka lindur me 12 Maj 1983 ne Tirane.  Eshte 18 vjeç dhe ka perfunduar  studimet ne liceun artistik ''Jordan Misja'''. TAni ka filluar studimet ne Akademine e Larte te Arteve dega kanto. Ajo ka filluar te kendoje qe e vogel duke u aktivizuar ne qendren e kultures  se femijeve e qe aty duke marre pjese  ne festivalet e femijeve ne Tirane dhe Shkoder. Me pas me nje hap vigan u ngjit ne skenen e Festivalit te madh kombetar ne moshen 12 vjeç. Nga kengetaret e Qendres se femijeve ajo u perzgjodh nga Françesk Radi i cili eshte nje nga kantautoret  me te mire ne vendin tone. Mariza eshte kengetarja e pare qe u ngjit ne kete skene ne nje moshe kaq te vogel. Kenga e tyre fitoi çmimin e telespektatorit  qe per ate vit ishte nje çmim mjaft i rendesishem. Me pas çmime te tjera vershuan per Marizen. Ne festivalin e femijeve, mori çmimin e pare me kengen 'Memedheu'. Po me kete kenge fitoi perseri çmimin e pare ne Festivalin Ballkanik te femijeve. Me keto dy kenge Mariza u be shume e dashur jo vetem per femijet por edhe per te rriturit jo vetem ne Shqiperi por edhe ne vende te tjera ku kendonte.Ne  Maqedoni, Mariza fitoi çmimin e trete ne nje festival mbarekombetar me kengen 'Le te kete gjithmone pranvere' ndersa publiku i Kosoves qe para pak kohesh e mbante mend ende te vogel, me syze  tani e duartroket me zjarr si Mariza Ikonomi 17 vjeç por me nje ze te pjekur e shume profesional. Pas disa koncerteve ne Zvicer, France  dhe me grupin 'Ilirianet' ne Hollande dhe Kosove, Mariza si pjesetare e ketij grupi u mireprit ne festivalin e madh me kenget 
'Ti me fal' dhe 'Dashuri dhe Lot' dhe me albumin e tyre te quajtur 'Vegim Qiellor'   ku kenget kane fryme mistike sepse edhe pjesetaret e grupit jane besimtare ne Zot. Pas kesaj rifilloi te kendoje vetem por duke u mbeshtetur nga grupi me kenget teper te suksesshme    'S'do qaj'. 
Kjo kenge u kompozua nga vete Mariza dhe publiku i Kosoves, Maqedonise e priti shume mire. Ne Festivalin e pranveres me kete kenge Mariza u vleresua me çmimin interpretuesja me e mire   'Mikrofoni i Arte'  dhe tek Kenga Magjike doli perseri interpretuesja me e mire me kengen 'S'e di'. Keto kohe Mariza ka realizuar dy videoklipe te kengeve 'Kur vjen e Djela' qe eshte sigla hapese e nje 'show' televiziv dhe te kenges 'S'e di'.   Kenga e ketij festivali titullohet 'Tregome' dhe eshte nje kenge e rrymes alternative
Ajo ka patur bashkepunim me kengetare e autore te ndryshem sepse mund te kendoje çdo lloj zhanri muzikor duke filluar nga ai popullor e deri tek ai alternativ e heavy metal. Kengetaret e saj te preferuar jane CelineDion, Alanise Marisete, Guns'n Roses, Cranberryes etj. Ushqimi i preferuar picca kapriçoza dhe patatet e skuqura edhe pse eshte llupse e madhe.Familja e saj eshte e perbere nga kater pjesetar: Prinderit dhe motra e saj qe e do aq shume dhe i ngaterrojne shpesh si binjake sepse ngjajne shume. Aktori i preferuar, Keanu Reeves.
(marre nga Albmuzika)

----------


## Dita

Vellezerit Belushi

----------


## Dita

* JOHN BELUSHI*

----------


## Dita

*JAMES BELUSHI*

----------


## Dita

*INVA MULA*

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

I madhi Ismali Kadare.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Kompozitori i mirenjohur Aleksander Peci, (me te madhin Cesk Zadeja ne foton djathtas).

----------

